
Show HN: Security Journey--app security training for developers and testers - edgeroute
https://www.securityjourney.com/
======
edgeroute
Creator of Security Journey here. I've been in the field of application
security for 20 years. I spent 10 years working at Cisco as part of the Cisco
Secure Development Lifecycle team, where I built a similar program for
internal use. Since then, I've decided strike out on my own and create my own
app security training product that helps change the security culture at
companies that are one person dev shops through the Fortune 100. I'd love to
get your feedback on this product, and I'm happy to answer any of your
questions.

